# Small talk



## eno2

Hoe zou je small talk vertalen naar het Nederlands?

Van Dale houdt het op keuvelarij.

GT geeft Koetjes en Kalfjes.

Een ontdekking voor mij was de linguistische term "fatische communicatie"



> *Fatische communicatie*
> In de linguïstiek is fatische communicatie het spreken om sociale redenen en zonder de bedoeling om informatie over te dragen. De term is geïntroduceerd door de antropoloog Bronisław Malinowski in het begin van de 20e eeuw. Een voorbeeld is de zin "Hoe gaat het ermee?". Dikwijls is dit alleen een algemene begroeting en niet bedoeld om een echt antwoord te krijgen anders dan het even zo fatische "Goed. Dank u. En met u?". Door context en vooral door intonatie kan dezelfde vraag wel betekenis krijgen. Ook hele conversaties kunnen fatisch zijn en geen ander doel dienen dan dat de deelnemers 'elkaars aanwezigheid bevestigen'. Of gewoon omdat stilte als ongemakkelijk wordt ervaren, kortom: praten om het praten.


Fatische communicatie - Wikipedia


----------



## Red Arrow

koetjes en kalfjes
gekeuvel
gewauwel (negatief)
geleuter (negatief)

Maar leuteren kan ook onzinnig dingen uitkramen betekenen.


----------



## eno2

De eerste twee gaf ik al en drie en vier  zijn van een ander register zoals aangegeven.


----------



## bibibiben

Er is altijd nog _praatje_. Klinkt niet indrukwekkend, maar _small talk _is in de kern ook zo indrukwekkend niet.


----------



## eno2

Yep.

Praatje betekenis één:





> 1: kort gesprek over wat alledaagse dingen


VD

Indrukwekkend bij praatje is wel dat het nog drie andere betekenissen bezit. 

Small talk moet het doen met één.


----------



## Gremium

Hey,

Als je 'small talk' per se met een een zelfstandig naamwoord wilt vertalen kom je inderdaad uit op de woorden en woordcombinaties die hier boven genoemd staan. Meestal word het echter anders geformuleerd; 'we hebben over van alles en nog wat gepraat/gesproken' en 'we hebben wat gepraat' zijn dan veelvoorkomende opties. Zonder specifieke woorden te gebruiken wordt het toch duidelijk dat het gesprek niet zeer diepgaand was.


----------



## eno2

Wat met mijn aanvoelen dat de term "small talk"meestal pejoratief is, of dat duidelijk kan zijn, iets wat voor praatje, keuvelarij, koetjes en kalfjes, ditjes en datjes niet zozeer geldt?
Ik vind al direct vertalingen als "geklets, praatjes (in tegenstelling tot praatje ook pejoratief), gebrabbel, kletspraatje.
De Linguee definitie houdt zich weliswaar bij geklets, maar in de Linguee vertaalde voorbeelden van small talk zie ik van alles en nog wat.
Zelfs een aantal keer "small talk", ongewijzigd dus. Wat wellicht het beste is.


----------

